# Tankless water heater



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Would you consider these a continuous load? I probably would in like a commercial or apartment building, but i have to wire one in a concession stand with one sink. If it matters it is 15kw. Art. 422.13 says for storage type water heaters over 120 gallon that it is not a continuous load, but nothing for on demand.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mbednarik said:


> Would you consider these a continuous load? I probably would in like a commercial or apartment building, but i have to wire one in a concession stand with one sink. If it matters it is 15kw. Art. 422.13 says for storage type water heaters over 120 gallon that it is not a continuous load, but nothing for on demand.


Nope.:no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Nope.:no:


Nor would I ever install one. :no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> Would you consider these a continuous load? I probably would in like a commercial or apartment building, but i have to wire one in a concession stand with one sink. If it matters it is 15kw. Art. 422.13 says for storage type water heaters over 120 gallon that it is not a continuous load, but nothing for on demand.


An "On Demand" water heater is not on unless you are calling for hot water otherwise it will be at the ready with just the electronic controls drawing power.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Nor would I ever install one. :no:


why not? I cant wait to get rid of my 40 gallon for a nice efficient gas tankless.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> why not? I cant wait to get rid of my 40 gallon for a nice efficient gas tankless.


I've heard enough plumbers not recommend them, so I'll go with that.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I've heard enough plumbers not recommend them, so I'll go with that.


ahh, gotcha. let me guess, they are all scared of PEX too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> ahh, gotcha. let me guess, they are all scared of PEX too.


Only the perforated type with gas...:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> ahh, gotcha. let me guess, they are all scared of PEX too.


LOL, no, they all use PEX now. I think the low flow rate is the reason. You need a mega big unit or put a few in parallel to get enough hot water.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> LOL, no, they all use PEX now. I think the low flow rate is the reason. You need a mega big unit or put a few in parallel to get enough hot water.


Yeah, I was figuring that id be spending way over a grand for a good unit.


Come to think of it, last year I pulled more PEX than wire. Ive crimped hundreds of connections and not one even leaked. I made a ton more money doing that as well. I think im on to something.:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Yeah, I was figuring that id be spending way over a grand for a good unit.
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, last year I pulled more PEX than wire. Ive crimped hundreds of connections and not one even leaked. I made a ton more money doing that as well. I think im on to something.:whistling2:


PEX is awesome. I've also seen a lot of CPVC installed in new houses. Measure, cut, glue, done.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> PEX is awesome. I've also seen a lot of CPVC installed in new houses. Measure, cut, glue, done.


They use a lot of orange CPVC here... Its called pyropipe or something of that nature. huge CPVC fire sprinkler pipes in the attic..... not in my house!


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

The problem with most of the electric ones is getting a steady temp out of the unit. I wired up a 10 kw not too long ago and you could tell when the element was on and not, i wouldn't have one in my house.


----------

